# Fishing boats and bananas what they have in common



## lawnmowertech37 (Jun 6, 2009)

i guess you know what the question is by the topic what do they have in common ? 


calvin


----------



## yooper (Jun 6, 2009)

I was going to answer, but I realy dont want to know what you are doing with bannanas while alone on your fishing boat......or are you alone? if not do tell


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jun 6, 2009)

yooper said:


> I was going to answer, but I realy dont want to know what you are doing with bannanas while alone on your fishing boat......or are you alone? if not do tell



its actually a theory i want to understand i keep hearing that people dont want bananas on board of any kind moonpies etc


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 6, 2009)

ask jimmy at s&s :jawdrop: tom trees


----------



## yooper (Jun 6, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> its actually a theory i want to understand i keep hearing that people dont want bananas on board of any kind moonpies etc



What is a moonpies? is that a bannana of some sorte?


----------



## yooper (Jun 6, 2009)

never mind about the moonpies...I remember seeing a silly movie long ago with a guy that had a mullet that ate them they are some kind of cake like a twinkie right?


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jun 6, 2009)

yooper said:


> What is a moonpies? is that a bannana of some sorte?



dont tell me you dont know what moonpies are ?.

2 graham crackers cookies with marshmellow on the inside with a coating of chocolate banana orange lemon etc. on the icing on the cookie they even say if you have anything that has a odor of bananas dont get on there boats 

its my understanding that fruit of the loom took out the banana logo


----------



## yooper (Jun 6, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> dont tell me you dont know what moonpies are ?



I think moonpies are southern delights, we dont have them here.


----------



## yooper (Jun 6, 2009)

we have pasties though! yum yum if there made right otherwise they are suet sacks!


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 6, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> dont tell me you dont know what moonpies are ?



LOL!!

Moonpies are a rare commodity up here, like field peas and Snaps or Grits.
Yooper is in the U.P. where nobody but a VERY lost southerner would even entertain the thought of a Moonpie. Make mine classic chocolate though...

There are laws around here about boiling peanuts as well, and it's a shame, as boiled hot peanuts and lutefisk were MADE for each other!

Bad luck with Bananna's?

Nope. Peaches will get ya sunk faster than chain smoking in the Powder magazine though.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## yooper (Jun 6, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Moonpies are a rare commodity up here, like field peas and Snaps or Grits.
> Yooper is in the U.P. where nobody but a VERY lost southerner would even entertain the thought of a Moonpie. Make mine classic chocolate though...
> ...



yum yum lutefisk! I getten hungry now!


----------



## wigglesworth (Jun 7, 2009)

> Moonpies are a rare commodity up here, like field peas and Snaps or Grits.




MMMMMM.....Grits!!!!


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Jun 7, 2009)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Moonpies are a rare commodity up here, like field peas and Snaps or Grits.
> Yooper is in the U.P. where nobody but a VERY lost southerner would even entertain the thought of a Moonpie. Make mine classic chocolate though...
> ...


since i never heard of lutefisk i googled it and found out its a fish that is cooked a certain way


----------



## yooper (Jun 7, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> since i never heard of lutefisk i googled it and found out its a fish that is cooked a certain way



What better way to recycle the ashes out of your wood stove than make lye to first prepare your cod


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 7, 2009)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> since i never heard of lutefisk i googled it and found out its a fish that is cooked a certain way



Ya gotta soak GOOD Cod in Lye untill it's almost snotty, like almost melted Jello... THEN it's good Lutefisk.

Which reminds me. I still have half a dozen Blind Robins in the freezer..
Makes a lousy day good again!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------

